# thinking about selling, value?



## sloar (Feb 15, 2013)

not sure what this bike is worth. all it needs is tires. thanks.


----------



## sloar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2013)

cool...... if you HAVE to part I'd like the pedals, grips, coast pegs, chain, mounting axle nut, and maybe wheels.
due to missing badge may be limited to $600-700 range.


----------



## JChapoton (Feb 15, 2013)

pm sent. I need just about every part on the bike except the crank, frame, and light. Is it 28"?


----------



## sloar (Feb 15, 2013)

reply sent, yep its 28''


----------



## buisky (Feb 15, 2013)

what is the hole spacing for the headbadge"? thanks


----------



## buisky (Feb 15, 2013)

where  is the bike located? thanks


----------



## sloar (Feb 15, 2013)

spacing i think is 2 7/8'' but i would have to check for sure, location is elwood,indiana. not to far from you buisky


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 15, 2013)

I think that this is the badge that you need


----------



## sloar (Feb 15, 2013)

is that yours? and is it for sale?


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2013)

It deserves a better fate than being turned into a pile of parts


----------



## sloar (Feb 15, 2013)

i dont want to part it. im not even sure i want to sell it. i just have it hanging up, but i think i would regret it.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2013)

You would.  So take the pictures down so Brian doesn't have to be tormented by all those wonderful parts anymore!


----------



## sloar (Feb 15, 2013)

i had no ideal what my bike was worth and what i could get out of it. i dont want to sell it cheap. i'm more into road bikes and have a bunch of vintage steel italian race bikes. im really wanting a new carbon road bike.


----------



## pelletman (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree with the 6 to 700 number.  Safeties are doing well these days.  Unfortunately probably worth more in parts.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, it is mine. I bought it a while ago for my Lady's Waverly. I got mine originally without the badge. Without knowing what it was, then I saw another, then I got my badge. Then I saw your bike...Is it for sale, maybe with my Lady's Waverly...


----------



## Iverider (Feb 15, 2013)

Definitely a keeper. Find the badge and get some Robert Dean Tires. You can buy a new carbon road bike next year...or the year after that...or the year... You get the idea...you'll only own this one once. The sale definitely won't buy a carbon road bike.


----------



## josehuerta (Feb 17, 2013)

Does this fork construction style match yours? I also have a TOC missing the badge, wondering if it might be Waverly. The recessed area  under the fork crown might be a "tell"?


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 9, 2013)

*waverly ?*

still for sale ?


----------

